# What caliber?



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

ajmorell said:


> Not even considering synthetic, I don't care for the way it looks and since most of my hunting won't require carrying the gun all day I can handle the extra weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A. Who cares what it looks like, the Tikka is one of the most accurate rifles out there.
B. In five years you're no longer a broke college student and can afford a second gun. Get a "Michigan" gun now and worry about a "Colorado" gun later.
C. The 7mm-08 is nowhere near as obscure as you seem to think.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> A. Who cares what it looks like, the Tikka is one of the most accurate rifles out there.


Won't dispute that, but if I'm going to spend the money I'm not going to get a synthetic stock.



UPhiker said:


> B. In five years you're no longer a broke college student and can afford a second gun. Get a "Michigan" gun now and worry about a "Colorado" gun later.


Good call, that being said you still recommend 7mm-08?



UPhiker said:


> C. The 7mm-08 is nowhere near as obscure as you seem to think.


That's the type of answer I was looking for. It's not something I've considered (obviously) so I haven't paid any attention to availability of ammo for it.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

ajmorell said:


> Won't dispute that, but if I'm going to spend the money I'm not going to get a synthetic stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Good call, that being said you still recommend 7mm-08?


A. Synthetic stocks are uglier, but more impervious to moisture, warping and point of impact changes.
B. Yes. My #1 deer rifle is a Remington M7 stainless/synthetic in .308. At the time that I bought it, I was shooting highpower competition with the M1A and reloading .308 by the case. If I were to do it over, I'd get it in 7-08 or maybe .260.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

UPhiker said:


> A. Synthetic stocks are uglier, but more impervious to moisture, warping and point of impact changes.
> B. Yes. My #1 deer rifle is a Remington M7 stainless/synthetic in .308. At the time that I bought it, I was shooting highpower competition with the M1A and reloading .308 by the case. If I were to do it over, I'd get it in 7-08 or maybe .260.


A well cared for walnut stock will last a lifetime....yes if uncared for it will look like crap but I take care of my guns as well as anyone I know. It really comes down to personal preference, you like synthetic, I don't. Like I mentioned earlier the little extra weight doesn't bother me. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

ajmorell said:


> A well cared for walnut stock will last a lifetime....yes if uncared for it will look like crap but I take care of my guns as well as anyone I know. It really comes down to personal preference, you like synthetic, I don't. Like I mentioned earlier the little extra weight doesn't bother me. Thanks for the help.


A walnut stock will last a lifetime but unless the barrel is free floated accuracy will be more likely to be impacted then with a synthetic or a laminate stock. Walnut = Pretty.....Synthetic = Functional........Laminate = pretty & functional but heavy. It's all a trade off depending on what you like. 

What barrel length and contour are you leaning towards? Are you looking for a light weight mountain rifle type configuration or something heavier? What ranges are you typically going to be shooting at? That info might help us focus out advice a little better. 

One other suggestion, detachable mags are a really nice feature, one that I would recommend. Racking shells out of the rifle in the dark and dropping them in the snow gets old pretty fast, when hunting in Michigan.

What price range are you looking at for the rifle? 

If I was buying a rifle to last a lifetime and hold up I would be looking at buying a Sako or a Kimber.

In the medium price range I'd be taking a close look at the Remington Model 7 or the Ruger Hawkeye.

Lower price range I'd stick with Savage in whatever configuration appeals to you. 

If you are seriously contemplating hunting out west or in Alaska, I'd also opt for a stainless barrel. I've got a number of rifles that are both blued and stainless and again if I had to pick just one rifle it would be stainless.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Munsterlndr said:


> A walnut stock will last a lifetime but unless the barrel is free floated accuracy will be more likely to be impacted then with a synthetic or a laminate stock. Walnut = Pretty.....Synthetic = Functional........Laminate = pretty & functional but heavy. It's all a trade off depending on what you like.
> 
> What barrel length and contour are you leaning towards? Are you looking for a light weight mountain rifle type configuration or something heavier? What ranges are you typically going to be shooting at? That info might help us focus out advice a little better.
> 
> ...



Really looking for something in between as far as use goes. It will most likely NOT be a gun that I am carrying all day on hunts but at the same time should that situation arise I don't want to not be able to use what I have. Range in MI I can't see exceeding 150 yards, out West, who knows. The gun I'm _*MOST *_interested in so far is the Browning X-Bolt Hunter. It does have a free-floating barrel and what sounds like a pretty good trigger.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I would look at a balistics chart. I think you will be suprised with the amount of energy the .270 carries out to the farther distances, if im not mistaken, more then 06. I would say go for the .270 for the most all-around deer/varmit gun, which here in michigan would be the most used for the gun.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

malainse said:


> Pick up an Encore say in .308.... Then can add barrels over time to fit hunting needs... .223 for plinking-yotes-varmints.... 300 or other big boomer for out west..


That sound like the best choice.IMO Later you could get a M/L barrel or a slug barrel for that bad boy.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> What fun is a "do everything" rifle? Guns are like golf clubs. You need a different one for every shot!


:lol: I like the way you think! So true.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

If this guy's future wife had any idea what you were doing you'd be in trouble.:evil: My wife is pissed at my grandpa. Who gave me that $60 Kmart 12ga. for Christmas when I was 12. I've never looked back.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

3fingervic said:


> If this guy's future wife had any idea what you were doing you'd be in trouble.:evil: My wife is pissed at my grandpa. Who gave me that $60 Kmart 12ga. for Christmas when I was 12. I've never looked back.



Luckily I think I got me a good wife lined up....not only is she cool with lots of guns but she even bought me one for X-mas last year


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

I think you would have to flip a coin over the 06 and the .308 both are great guns but i would say 06


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

choose .30-06. Most of the other cartridges mentioned are derived from the .30-06 in one way or another.


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

id say a muzzleloader is just fine.. anything bigger than that shouldnt be classified as hunting.. go out with a sharpstick with a muzzy on the end of it


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

ajmorell said:


> Luckily I think I got me a good wife lined up....not only is she cool with lots of guns but she even bought me one for X-mas last year


Nice work. Does she have a sister? Just kidding.:lol:


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in the same boat. Looking for a new rifle and I really like the remington 700. I just want a good round to go with that is easy to find, has many options and easy on the pocketboot. Time to put my 32 Winchester Special to rest now that a box of shells for it is $28.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a custom built .308 (mauser action). Since purchasing it ,the other rifles hav'nt been out of the cabinet.

- less recoil
- less noise
- comparable ballistics
- exc. long range accuracy.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

:idea: Ok guys there are alot of great rounds 7mm-08, 270,280,308, 7mm but if your going out west for Elk at some time than the 30-06 is my choice.
Don't get a light rifle and if the recoil bothers you still, put a limb savers recoil pad on it. Now at deer season buy a s**t load of ammo and practice till you get good and comfortable with it. 30-06 is always cheap at that time of year you can buy tons at meijer dirt cheap. This doesn't have to be your hunting ammo, and boy I hope not. You need to get used to the rifle, trigger, kick, with no flinch and no fear of the gun. Try to see what kind of groups you can hold and what distance you feel comfortable with those groups. This will give you a better idea for your sight in with the hunting ammo. Now I hope this helps, Good luck. :coolgleam


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of folks are for 30-06 and others for .308. I guess there is no right or wrong depending on who you ask. Decisions decisions! I think we need to set up a poll.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

From a completely practical point of view, just buy a bolt action 30.06 and be done with it. Dozens of ammo choices, many of which go on sale in the fall. Also easy to sell the rifle if you ever want something different. And buy a good quality scope. The scope is the most likely component to fail so you should spend more time deciding on the scope than on the rifle or caliber. I can't believe some of the calibers listed here. It would be very expensive to shoot some of them.


----------

